# Living in Al Barsha



## Riz1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I am looking at getting a Villa in Al Barsha ( because its close to the GWA school). Can I know what type of area it is and the type of community residing there. I want to get a Villa in a small community ( 6 to 8 houses) so that the children can have some friends.... Also any ideas on the traffic to school and to work (media city). 

Any other locations I should consider. The budget for the villa is around AED 240K.Thank you


----------



## julan (Mar 24, 2011)

Al Barsha is a relatively new neighborhood (compared to Jumeirah for example) but it's quite nice and well serviced with shopping centers, a park, schools, etc and easy access to SZR which is the main highway. It's quite close to Media City so you shouldn't have any problems there.


----------

